# What were these birds in Spain?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

What were the birds I saw landing in a field 100 miles north of Madrid the other day? They must have had a wing span of 4 feet, dark brownish feathers, grey from the neck up. Six of them landed one after the other about 20 seconds apart.

_Mod Note: This post moved from discussion on UK garden birds to start new topic_


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Could have been honey Buzzards. brown and grey. but wingspan? Iam still looking!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Black Kite? Look at:

http://www.birdcheck.co.uk/main/previewpages/previewpage28.htm

Were you near a river or lake because they do seem to like being near water.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Possibly vultures, either Egyptian or Leonine.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

A 4 ft wingspan is twice the size of the Black Kite. My guess would be the Black Vulture or the Griffon Vulture. 

Pete


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I said 4 foot wing span but dug the tape measure out and it was probably more. I was parked in a motorway aire midway about midway between Burgos and Madrid when they landed in a field about 100 yards away.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Glengyle said:


> I said 4 foot wing span but dug the tape measure out and it was probably more. I was parked in a motorway aire midway about midway between Burgos and Madrid when they landed in a field about 100 yards away.


The Griffon and the Black Vulture have a adult wingspan of around 8 ft. The Griffon is the most common in Central Spain but it has light brown feathers on it's upper wing. The Black Vulture has dark brown feathers and both of course have bald heads which may be why you saw grey from the neck up.

Pete


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Under EU law concerning animal husbandry farmers in Spain are obliged to dispose of dead animals straight away, instead of letting nature take it's course. Consequently the Vultures are finding it hard to find carrion, and are now allegedly attacking live animals. 
So keep your dog on it's lead, if in Central Spain 8O 

Pete


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Pete 8O . I had only stopped at the aire to walk the dog (on the lead) and was about to pull away when I spotted them.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> A 4 ft wingspan is twice the size of the Black Kite. My guess would be the Black Vulture or the Griffon Vulture.
> 
> Pete


The black kites that I have seen have had wing spans of 4 ft or more. They are about 2 ft from beak to tail.

See:

http://www.gigrin.co.uk/redkite.html

edit for typo


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

cronkle said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> > A 4 ft wingspan is twice the size of the Black Kite. My guess would be the Black Vulture or the Griffon Vulture.
> ...


You are right of course and I was thinking more of body length than wingspan, compared to the Vulture the Kite is smallish bird. However the Black Kite migrates for the winter to Africa so to see 6 of them in central Spain in January would be rare indeed, even taking Global Warming into account.

Pete


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > apxc15 said:
> ...


Didn't know about the migration thing. Vultures would be cooler to see 

I've only ever seen them soaring-seeing them by a lay-by must have been great!!


----------

